# Emerson LC320EM HDTV Not Working



## shakouri (Jun 14, 2014)

My Emerson TV suddenly stopped working.There is no power going into the audio and video boards and the problem seems to be in the power supply.
I checked every thing on power supply board and every thing looks good:
* The fuse is not blown, which means there is no short circuit on the board
* The capacitors are not bulged and look fine
* I checked the the transistors with multimeter and everything seems to be ok with them

Any ideas what the problem could be?

Thanks!


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

It's likely a fused-open circuit in one of the components. You'd need to look up the specs on pretty much any IC on the board to see what is supposed to be closed when no power is applied, and what is supposed to be open. If nothing is visibly blown, diagnosing the problem can be a real bear.


----------

